# The Body Part Toss Game



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's a prop we built a few years back and we've been enjoying ever since. I'm sure its been done before - although, I have not come across it yet!
We've been aptly calling it - the Body Part Toss Game or BPTG!
1st year we just had a static character - then we lent it out for a year, then we brought it back out with a live actor interacting with the TOT's
Simple to do - but I'll post a how-to later...
Hope you enjoy! Happy Huanting!! :xbones:


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

that's sick (in the GOOD and bad way)
really cool!


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! very cool idea!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is REALLY clever!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice, I like


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sure they'll go to pieces over it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

almost like a giant operation game..
looks fun


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG!! I LOVE IT!!! That is so smart. Im definately going to steal that idea. That is just COOL.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol nice. I'm doing the same sort of thing this year (if I ever get to it) but with eyes, ears, nose, tongue...etc.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> almost like a giant operation game..
> looks fun


LOL Lilly!
That actually gives me an idea! You could make a giant operation-like game and call it "The Autopsy Game" perfect for all the matter splatter fans who do chop shops!!! If somebody tackles this idea let us know - I'm sure it'd be great!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> lol nice. I'm doing the same sort of thing this year (if I ever get to it) but with eyes, ears, nose, tongue...etc.


Great! can't wait to see it! your stuff is always excellent!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eewww, how fun is that?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The kids in MY NEIGHBORHOOD will eat that up. I definatly have to try that this year. Great concept.


----------

